# jól aludtál



## don't know hungarian

What is this word in this context? Remélem jólaludtal


----------



## gorilla

It's two words. "jól" = "well",  "aludtál" = "you slept". 
"Remélem, jól aludtál." = "I hope you slept well" (Had a good sleep at night)


----------



## don't know hungarian

In that context what is a casual reply? 



Aludtam jól, köszönöm.

Aludtam jól, köszönöm?? I don't think this is right...


----------



## gorilla

The word order is "Jól aludtam, köszi!" ("köszönöm" is also good but a bit more formal).


----------



## Akitlosz

Jól aludtam, köszönöm.
or
Köszönöm, jól aludtam.

Köszi is childish speech.

If you find köszönöm too long, then rather kösz.


----------



## francisgranada

Akitlosz said:


> ... Köszi is childish speech ...


I don't agree. _Kösz, köszi _is not considered a childish speach, but rather a shortened/slangish/colloquial form.


----------

